# COHO pier outing (April)



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Okay, a lot of people have expressed interest in a Coho outing on the peirs at either St. Joe, South Haven, or Grand Haven. Everyone, start shouting out dates and places, lets get something worked out.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I guess the weekend of the 19 at South Haven would work for me. It's more central for the guys north or south.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

by April 19 I expect I'll be boat fishin on Huron. I'm definitely interested in doing this soon. Are you thinking 'weekend' Art? I know you've got Fridays off and I can MAKE that happen. How about April 4?


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm pretty open on Fridays. Would like to go if possible.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Any Friday (or any other weekday) is good for me starting on 4 April. Key thing is to keep an eye on the weather. West or S-W wind can make the pier unfishable.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I fish in the shallows at this time, so wind doesnt really matter, but I am game whenever


I hope to get out this weekend and I will give a report, I might meet up with Ben on Saturday, I have to work out my schedule with the old lady. 

Dave


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

If you are going to the south piers, a S, SW, or W wind is a must, If the north pier, a NW is best


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

April 4th might be good Higherpowered, lets set it there for now.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

unless something unforseen happens, count me in art. you guys are gonna have to show me how its done though, never did the peir thing yet. Any recommendations as to lures/baits? would frozen smelt be a good thing?


Steve


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

If anyone is planning on going after April 4, I am in. My spring break starts the 4th at 2:35   9 days off with nothing to day


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

well, just heard from steely-head that he's not gonna be able to make it to the outing that he set up (no big loss  ) As of right now I can still make it, but i don't know where i'm going or what i'm doing, so any info would be great, or maybe can carpool if someone is coming from east of lansing (down 96 ror 69).

Any advice on rods, reels, line weight, lures, baits, etc?


Steve


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Hardy harrrr..........Yes, I realized when checking my schedule that I have prior commitments on the 4th....BUT that doesnt mean there cant be more that one outing. I am going to try and get out there sometime, outing or not.


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

I would like to hook up with you all . I'll keep watch and see when everyone wants to go to South Haven for an outing. I want to lern about pier fishing. Keep your hooks sharp and your line tight. Peace-out.


----------



## higherpowered (Dec 28, 2000)

my wife has told me she needs help with the bowsers. Got a show in Birch Run this week-end that two of 'em are entered in and she needs my help. Man, I HATE it when that happens! I'll keep an eye on this thread. If you guys re-schedule or set something else up I should make it.


----------

